# What is this Device on the wall?



## ServiceCall (Dec 8, 2019)

shelzmike said:


> The obvious choices are few, but I cannot figure it out. Bought a new house a couple of months ago that was built in 1941. Going through all 3 floors of the 4,000 sq. ft. has been a treasure hunt of finding things, most of which I have been able to figure out. I came across this but cannot figure out exactly what it is. My guess is 1 of 3 things. Smoke detector, CO alarm, siren for the alarm system. The only thing that puts me off of either of the first 2 is that that are literally no markings, no buttons, no lights, nothing.
> 
> As can be seen in the picture, there is a sticker that says do no paint, which can be honestly attributed to any of these 3 options.
> 
> I cannot get it off the wall either, well at least not with a comfortable amount of force. The main part you can see is an expected hard plastic, but it sits sort of inside a "cup" that seems to be made of metal. meaning, I could pull the device out of a cup shaped compartment that seems to be what is attached to the wall.


That looks like it is a heat/flame detector.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

The cover probably comes loose if you turn it 1/8 turn counterclockwise.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree that it looks like an older style fire detector for a home security system, You could try to give the cover a twist one way or the other to see if it held on by locking tabs.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree, it's probably mounted to a typical locking plate, turning it one way or the other should unlock it to remove it if you want to paint the walls, etc.

Newer ones will come with more writing on them. In the interest of safety, if it's over 7 years old I would replace it. Some newer ones today are good for 10 years. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

It could be one of the older windup fire alarms, At one time I had some made by VanGuard Fire Alarms.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Does your house have an alarm system?


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

Heat detector, look on the side for a slot to insert a flat screwdriver, press it up and rotate the device. Should pop right into your hand


----------



## User02 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm going to go with CIA or NSA spying device.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Kinda looks like a Ubiquiti UniFi AP. Except no LED ring.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Without an edge shot, it looks like a Chemtronics 601 Combination Fixed Temperature/Rate of Rise heat detector. It is normally used with a fire alarm system. It *IS NOT a smoke detector* or any other type of life safety device.


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

It is indeed a heat detector. It did come off after twisting with enough force. It was just weird it was inside of a "cup" and felt almost as if it was connected in via wiring or some such. Makes sense it's where it is as it is right outside the kitchen; however, I am going to guess it has never been replaced since it was installed, which was probably when the kitchen addition was built, which was 1989! 

No worries though, I am currently in the process of planning for a full swap out and proper placement of new Smoke, CO, and Heat (only in full size unfinished attic) detectors. The state of what is here is abysmal. My second floor and attic I have covered in terms of placement. My first floor and basement are giving me a bit of a tough time determining where to place what types of detectors since the house was built in '41 and is directly opposite open concept. I'll be posting about that in a separate thread as well.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Heat detectors used in residences must be rated for 50' spacing. Heat detectors in attics should be rated approximately 190 degrees.

Fire code minimum for Smoke Detectors: 

Outside each sleeping area
In each sleeping room
On each occupiable level
.


----------

